# Grocery Store Calculator



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm looking for a calculator (small) that will remember totals when either turned off or the display goes off by itself. I want to use this when I go shopping to keep a running total of what I spent. It must be small enough to hold in one hand, and electronic. Got any ideas?

Thanks

Silverado


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Not electronic, but otherwise *this* meets your needs.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your input, I looked at this already, and it really is not going to work. Numbers won't go into the $100, and looks like it won't work the way I want. Thanks for our replay.
I'll keep looking.
A check registry will work, that keeps the data, but too large to hold.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You can buy very small notepads at a drugstore or office supply store.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

There are a number of apps available that should meet your needs.


----------

